# Merlin took Best of Breed this Morning Greater Ft Myers.



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Merlin took Breed this morning at the Greater Ft Myers Dog Show.

Groups start right after lunch.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck in the group!

\


JohnnyBandit said:


> Merlin took Breed this morning at the Greater Ft Myers Dog Show.
> 
> Groups start right after lunch.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome! Waiting on the Group result!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

No Love in Group..... He showed well. Good expression, great movement, nice and alert.... he was on it.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

He is a great dog. Probably not many out there in the breed ring have kicked coyote butt like this boy has!!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats on the Breed win! I am a serious ACD fan, and your Merlin is lovely.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Fantastic accomplishment. Good boy Merlin.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the breed win.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That's cool, congratulations.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Go Merlin!!! (Even though I'm a day late )


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks all... I started another thread....... Big news today....


----------

